# Trading Essentials - Bunbury WA?



## mrfirkin (27 June 2005)

Hi there,

I have received a info pack from a co called Trading Essentials in Bunbury WA.

They are offering a 'how to trade' course for around $500.00

Sounds ok.

Anyone bought this? Any feedback appreciated.

Thanks,

Mrfirkin


----------



## Battman64 (27 June 2005)

*Re: Trading Essentials - Bunbury WA ?*

They have been very active marketing in Perth this year.
Sorry can not comment.


----------



## mrfirkin (28 June 2005)

*Re: Trading Essentials - Bunbury WA ?*

Thanks Battman64,

Think I'll do a bit more digging around.

Maybe I'd be better off with a few good books on the subject and doing my own research and learn that way.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## RichKid (28 June 2005)

*Re: Trading Essentials - Bunbury WA ?*



			
				mrfirkin said:
			
		

> Thanks Battman64,
> 
> Think I'll do a bit more digging around.
> 
> ...




Hi mrfirkin
Try a few searches here on ASF using keywords (search tool at top of each page) or just browse the beginners forums, there are quite a few books mentioned. I bet you could read these forums for a week and still have more to read!! Good luck!


----------



## mrfirkin (28 June 2005)

*Re: Trading Essentials - Bunbury WA ?*

G'day Richkid,

Thanks for the feedback. 

Will do that.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (2 February 2007)

*Re: Trading Essentials - Bunbury WA ?*



> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Will do that.
> 
> ...




Hi Paul,

I bought the course and i am really impressed with it.

It it very easy to read and is in plan English with real life examples, It really has helped me.

I strongly recommend it, if you want to know more PM me happy to go into it more with you. I dont want to plug it too hard on this post.


----------



## rowes (6 February 2007)

Hi,

I also bought it over a year ago, I must admit i really did enjoy it and it also gave me a good overview of the market as i knew nothing about it before.
It is a really good read and it is easy to follow, BUT ... problem with it i did find is that it only touches very briefly about the greeks, i thought i new alot about them after doing this home course but after reading some of the regulars comments in the deriatives forum on this site - in particular wayneL and a couple of others who are very switched on and know there stuff i now know that in actuall fact even after spending my 500$ i still know very little about options and what makes em tick. You can get alot of good info to 'fill in the gaps' of the deriatives forum and some good book recomendations.

In my opinion i'm glad it did it and found it informative, but you could learn alot more for alot less of some of the recommended books on this site.

BTW, i did see someone selling this same course on ebay going for 10$ not long ago   

Happy reading


----------

